# Heard of Frost kennel hartville ohio?



## new2gsd (Feb 7, 2012)

I came across a breeder by the name of frost kennels. So I was wondering if anyone has heard of Frost kennels in hartville ohio? Good? Bad?


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Sending you a PM!


----------



## stephanie642 (Dec 23, 2013)

I also was curious about Frost Kennels...anyone care to answer or PM me please.


----------



## ndirishfan1975 (Jun 29, 2013)

Never heard of them before, but just googled them. Their website sure makes it seem like a puppy mill. The "buy it now" link seems kind of odd. They also claim they are not a dog broker then in the very next paragraph talk about how they can help you find a dog even if they don't have one (which sounds exactly like a dog broker to me). There is also no mention of what there dogs have accomplished like I see on good breeders sites. Good breeders seem to talk about their dogs a lot and sites like this seem to talk about how you can buy a dog from them a lot. 

As I said, I have no personal knowledge of them and could be way off base, but just going off the website my gut says stay away.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi New2!
Go to this site that Wildwolf and others from this blog developed.
LOTS of info here to guide you!
Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide
Moms


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## frostkennels (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi my name is Bob Frost the OWNER of Frost Kennels. For starters we are not a puppy mill and our pay pal link to BUYNOW is simply for the convenience of people who want to pay with credit card. Anyone is more than welcome to stop on by. *******rest removed by ADMIN. Please contact in a PM for more information**

Thanks
Bob Frost


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bob Frost, welcome to the forum. Please make sure you read the forum rules and regs. Always need more knowledgeable members here to HELP newbies and pass on information/learning about the breed.

German Shepherd Dog Forums - Announcements in Forum : Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Bob, I would like to see pedigrees, titles and health clearances on your webpage. I cant look up health clearances on a dog whose name I do not not know.


----------



## frostkennels (Dec 28, 2013)

Our dogs that are titled are shown when you click on the image it will expand and give titles and hip scores. Not all of our dogs are titled due to we do more police and home protection training than sport work. A sport dog is not what our clients want when they call asking for a home protection dog. We have worked alot of titled dogs not saying they wont protect they are a shepherd but ive had sch3 dogs back off and start to bark and hold. Sch/ipo is fun to do but our main focus is producing k9 and home protection dogs. All dogs have good hips and elbows and are dm clear. Not all of there ofa scores are online yet. Not much of a forums kind of guy just saw people wondered who we were and someone thought we were a puppy mill so wanted to clarify that we do care what everyone thinks. Our many trips to Europe has resulted in some top quality dogs for breeding and training.


----------



## frostkennels (Dec 28, 2013)

Also as far as not posting what our dogs do on our site is simply because we sell our dogs off reputation and referrals. We have dogs on swat teams around the country and have sold 2 to army bases. But I rather sell my dogs because what they are not because a famous guy or police department bought one. Again not a forums guy just when i see people want to send a personal message about us why not give us a call or ask. Were very friendly here and try to please everyone.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

After reading your posts, I went to look at your website - always on the lookout for a stud dog who may suit my program.....

I see 11 litters on the ground (?) and planned

I see a dog born in May 2012 that is "a proven stud and won't miss a heat cycle" - NOT even old enough to OFA yet! and "still developing confidence around strangers"

I see a dog with "basic" obedience touted as a "world level competition dog" - nearly 3, no OFA listing

HUH???? Who said the dog was world level? What is their experience to decide the dog is world level???? Have YOU trialed at world level?? Have you seen and worked with world level dogs - dogs actually who competed at the worlds??? 

This is apparently a pretty big business with all those vans and litters...you say you are "not a broker" - but resell imported dogs....so yes, you are a broker.....

There are alot of people who are not really knowledgeable about the dog business and protection dogs out there who will not put 2 and 2 together because they don't have the background to see the inconsistencies I picked up on.

FWIW - alot of "home protection dogs" sold for big bucks have been showline dogs who get a Sch1 and aren't good enough to finish titling, excel in the show ring, or breed....and there IS a big market for big black and red pretty dogs who will alert for people with alot of $$$ who would fit the famous saying attributed to PT Barnum's about what is born every minute.

Sorry - this is a forum where many people come to be educated about the breed....I was hoping to see some nice stud dogs standing after reading your posts.

Lee


----------



## frostkennels (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok all of our stud dogs are not posted i have an IT guy who does my site which i have yet to edit since he added our new studs. And yes we have worked and seen world level dogs in Europe. You can call me a dog broker thats ok. If someone calls me and wants a specific import I will get it. And not all the litters are on the ground most are sold. I think we have 7 puppies right now. And say what you want about a titled show line dog. There showline for a reason and theres working line for a reason. Dog thats three with basic obedience has protection training and all. Again my IT guy does my site and when I have time i edit it for him. The vans... yes we deliver our dogs and do invisible fence installs instead of sit on a forum all day. We own 7 stud dogs again not all on pur sites. We have 2 v rated sch3 studs as well but one is older now and one is soon to be sold. I can go on anyones site and try to pick it apart myself. But again im usually training or doing fence installs or being a dad. Sorry people look online at a picture and a paragraph to decide a dog to buy. Which is simply why we goto europe to purchase our dogs. With that being said again I am not a forums kind of guy anyone is more than welcome to give us a call at anytime to discuss any issues. The dog world is full of morons and other pwople just trying to one up everyone. And as I said before not all our ofa scores are up at the moment. We just got done putting a new site together. The dog born may 12th was an accidental litter anyone who has done this long enough will of had one of them before and he will sit and whine anytime someone is in heat. So yes I can say that about him. We do not advertise and will not advertise for stud till we ofa him. So anything else you want to edit on my site maybe ibcan send you a bill to update it since you have plenty of time. Let me know your hourly rate. In exchange we offer training for $65/hr.


----------



## frostkennels (Dec 28, 2013)

World level dog comment... who are you to say hes not? And I was using that term from a trainer in missouri whobhas trained litter mates and tested him. And yes due to his age were not taking the time to title him. We focus on home protection not titles. We do this for the k9 and home protection end and not the ipo side. Maybe we will hire a sport trainer down the road till then we have too many clients worldwideawaiting there trained dog to be finished. Im not on here to make enemies we deal with some of the best kennels around in europe. And yes not all our stud dogs full names are there but when they are wveryone can google and find its titles offsprings and siblings around the world.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

People can only judge you by what you present for them to see. It is all about marketing. There was another big kennel out in your *general* area that touted all the same things. But the way he kept dogs was just plain sad. Sorry if I am skeptical - but if you have something that good - it would validate your marketing comments to people who know something about the breed.

I look up dogs on OFA and the SV database to confirm hip ratings before commenting.

Sarcasm is not productive. Some people work at a desk job when they would rather not - and there is nothing wrong with spending time on the net to learn and understand the dog market.

Who am I to say this dog is not world competition? Why turn the tables on me.... I merely mentioned this because there is no validation for your claim - not even an IPO 1 let alone regional and national placings......Many websites tout dogs as 'world level competition dogs' - one I bred was worked and trained with 3 WUSV/FCI world competitiors and owner was told he was 'world level'....IF someone good would train him....unfortunately the owner travels world wide in her job and never got him titled....so it means little unless the dog is proven....I know some world level dogs - and training is what puts the dog there....many dogs do have that potential - but not the trainer/handler to do it...

Again, I am always on the lookout for a good male who will complement my breeding females (I have 4 young females, 1 titled to HGH, 2 working on IPO and 1 who I trained and worked and had planned to title in 2012 - but instead spent 6 months in a hospital bed after a near death, crippling car wreck when a texting teen hit me head on)....so I am seriously asking you why you do not list solid credentials rather than marketing. If you had a dog of interest, no one would know and would never bother to call you based on the vagueness and hype on the website which has no real information.

Lee


----------



## frostkennels (Dec 28, 2013)

The sarcasim was simply because I stride on being %100 honest in this buisness. I only got into this buisness because at the time my fiance and I were royaly screwed by someone in the area. And his poor dogs are kept in 5x6 kennels there hole life. Every single female i have can run freely not one dog fight knock on wood. 90% of our dogs we raised as pups. Yes we have kennels for pregnant dogs, puppies, injured, new dogs etc. I do have many dogs of intrest that many kennels im sure would appreciate. I have no problem spending $15k on a stud dog and only stud him to my bitches. Over the next year we are going to be finishing off training all current males and visiting a few countries in europe to replace with 3-4 top v rated sch3 studs due to that is what most people want. And yes some of my highest dollar dogs have sold due to confirmation and the nice big red and black colors. Again im not here for enemies simply a man with a family of 5 who started this buisness buy saving $10k dollars to get screwed over to then buy two quality pups to raise and train to be where I am today to support a family of 5 and employee 4 full time employees. And sorry about your experience its a shame but nothing better than to still be alive and get to work your dogs. We do plan to get into titling in next few years but right now the way the economy is with robberies and all I cant train dogs fast enough to sell them. 

I saw people sending personal messages instead of saying for the world to see. If you have something to say simply do as u did and say it. I value everyones input and look to grow a buisness to which my sons and daughters can be out titleing as they get older. And the puppy mill comment because I have a paypal link to benefit those trying to send deposits when I am out of town set me off as well. I dont promote to be a puppy mill, a dog broker which i see where your coming from but i consider most dog brokers in CA and FL who buy mass reject dogs from Europe to screw over someone else. Importing a good quality dog to breed and train for resell to me is not a full definition of a broker. 

I forget what I said on my stud dogs for im out and am using my cell phone. But until this year we have not promoted studding our dogs. Now come next year when we have our full lined v rated sch3 dogs etc we will be advertising more. Yes our studs are great and give us what we need and our clients need but for our fee most can get a titled norbo ben ju son to stud to so they can go there because they know the name ben ju. Now as we raise our Jago Jipo-Me pup we will be titleing him as well to show yes we can do that too. 

Sorry so long just figured id say it all we have nothing to hide. And congrats on getting out and titlong your dogs. Its great but home protection and police dogs are what sells for me and what I started dping when I got into this buisness so ive stuck with that for now.


----------

